# Eagle County Open Space closes two more projects



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey River Rats - Eagle County Open Space recently closed two projects on the Colorado River that will further enhance recreational access.

1. The County purchased a conservation easement on the 1,017 acre Colorado River Ranch 12 miles upriver from Dotsero. In addition to permantly protecting the property and its two miles of river frontage, Eagle County will also construct a new boat launch/river access site at the south end of the Ranch under the railroad tressle. We hope to have it ready by summer 2013. The $5.5 million project was funded by a partnership between Eagle County Open Space and Great Outdoors Colorado (Colorado Lottery proceeds).

2. Located two miles upriver is the Red Dirt Creek Open Space. This property is now owned by Eagle County and was similiarly funded by a partnership with Great Outdoors Colorado. While it is somewhat compromised by a poor driveway, we will be working this spring to develop a recreational access site, which will include a parking lot, fishing access to 1.7 miles of the Colorado River, and walk-in/float in primitive campsites.

Neither site will require a recreational user fee.

As always, please let me know if you have any questions. Also, I share all comments and feedback with the Eagle County Commissioners. Obviously ther support for this work is essential. 

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-328-8698


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome. More legal access is always a good thing. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Eagle County is doing right by the boating community. Nice work. Gotta say the post title sounded like you'd be closing access.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Love it! I'll be visiting Eagle County more this year.


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Toby, this is great- you guys are doing some good stuff. I have started making Eagle or Edwards my fuel and food stops as I travel through- it's not a lot of money but I appreciate Eagle County!


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Thank you Toby! Yet again Eagle County Open Space works its magic. The new ramp and parking area at State Bridge is amazing and I cant wait to see how these two projects shape up!
-Andy


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

lmyers said:


> Awesome. More legal access is always a good thing. Thanks for sharing the info!


Bravo!!!


----------

